

Show HN: Hack Assist - Monthly Hack Night in Upstate New York - iisbum

Despite the recent Startup Weekend in Saratoga, the startup scene in and around the Albany area of Upstate New York is still pretty light on the ground.<p>I'm starting a monthly meetup for anyone working on a startup or side project that might turn into a startup for anyone in this area. Called Hack Assist, the idea is that even if you're not working on an idea of your own, you can come along and for one night assist someone who is.<p>The first meetup is this Wednesday night (3/13) starting at 6pm in Saratoga Springs, NY.<p>Designers, developers, marketers, business folks ... everyone is welcome.<p>I'm not sure how many people in the area read Hacker News, but it can't hurt to announce things here right?<p>For more details:
http://www.hackassist.co
======
matthiaswh
Near Albany, here. Wednesday nights don't work for me, but glad to see there's
some more startup and technology events happening in the Capital Region.

Troy seems to be the place where a lot of the area startups are focused, with
some more in Saratoga and Albany. There were also a few coworking spaces
trying to open up in the area, haven't heard much news on them for a year or
so.

If you get an email list setup for future events let me know! matthias [at]
2helixtech

~~~
genexp
There's actually a few, beehive in albany for example. Also there's a
buildguild that meets regularly. More going on that I used to think!

------
iisbum
Clicky: <http://www.hackassist.co>

